# cacatuoides color variants



## celaeno (Apr 28, 2006)

what is the difference between a double red and a triple red apisto cacatuoides?

i plan on getting 1m and 2f for a 20 gallon tank, where they'll be with 8 cherry barbs and 4 otos.

is there anything i should know about cacatuoides before buying some?


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

Double red and a triple red apisto cacatuoides are not natural colourations but the result of selective breeding.

A double red has red colouring in the tail and dorsal fins.

A triple red has red colouring in the tail, dorsal and anal fins.

Everything else is the same.

Triple Reds are a slightly more selective breed and most likely sell for a higher price.


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

Here are some pics of my triple red male which I ordered as a double red.


----------



## rogersb (May 21, 2007)

Go with a triple red if you can find them. I have both and must say the double is a disappointing fish when put in comparison with my triple. They're an awesome looking fish with not only the red but yellow and blue tones in their bodies and it's really quite a sight. I have them in a 20 long with some GBR, cardinals, a couple otos, and a few cherry barbs. I'm getting rid of the barbs. I think you'll notice they're nasty fish that steal eggs and eat fry whenever they get a chance. The cardinals are much nicer looking and tend to keep to themselves. just an idea.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

My fiance was just lecturing me about getting rid of my Apistos  They are very fun fish...



Hubbynz said:


> A double red has red colouring in the tail and dorsal fins.
> 
> A triple red has red colouring in the tail, dorsal and anal fins.


^ great answer! They are the same species, just different color variations... All other requirements/preferences will also be the same...

I've had both double and triple reds (and gold and orange, etc). I've seen very stout triples, and I've seen gimpy ones... The stout ones seem to be hardy fish with very impressive coloring...

On the other hand I've had double reds that were just as stout, colorful, hardy, etc as my nicest triples. I believe that each morph has the same potential to be amazing, but not every fish is going to be amazing.

The one exception that my personal experience makes is each of the Golds I've gotten have been sort of gimpy. But that may just be my experience and not the 'status quo'.


----------



## Fishguy28 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hubbynz said:


> Double red and a triple red apisto cacatuoides are not natural colourations but the result of selective breeding.
> 
> A double red has red colouring in the tail and dorsal fins.
> 
> ...


 The red in the anal fin will be found in double reds too. It's the reticulated pattern in the the dorsal, caudal and anal fins that make them triple reds.


----------



## Fishguy28 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hubbynz said:


> Double red and a triple red apisto cacatuoides are not natural colourations but the result of selective breeding.
> 
> A double red has red colouring in the tail and dorsal fins.
> 
> ...


 The red in the anal fin will be found in double reds too. It's the reticulated pattern in the the dorsal, caudal and anal fins that make them triple reds.


----------



## DCguy (Mar 9, 2008)

I have never subscribed to the position that double red and triple red are at all different. I have had many many spawns that have produced a wide range of double/triple/quad red. To me the important thing is the strain. Good fish will be beautiful and will produce great fry. Besides the number of fins that have colors & patterns there are factors like the height of the dorsal, the height of the dorsal spines, the length of fin extensions, the blue and yellow colors on the body, the general body shape, etc. If you have the opportunity to select your own fish look for strong healthy attractive fish. If you are ordering them you can only hope for the best.

DC


----------



## Fishguy28 (Feb 5, 2007)

Celeano, DCguy offers some excellent advice. When I got started with apistos I was all for triple reds, but was guickly disappointed when there were very few triple red young and then found out that it is hard to keep a line stable. So unless you have a reliable source that puts the work into it, you could be getting double, triple reds or even orange flash. So now I don't pay near as much attention to color pattern as I do the body and fins. In my opinion no tank strain can even come close to a wild fish.


----------

